# Need some information



## Zardoz (Sep 28, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right forum to put this if not let me know. I'm looking for some information regarding a bow that I have it's over 6' in length can be taken down into two part and I'm guessing it's well over 70 years old around 1920 give or take a few years. The string knocks look to me like the are bone on the top end and maybe some type of cow hoof on the lower end I do know it's from Belgium and has the name Julien Dhondt as the person that made it. The bow has not had a string on it in a very long time so it would only be for a collector because I'm not sure I would try to shoot it. I have posted some pictures of the bow so you can get a idea what I am talking about. Any help would great I'm also looking at maybe selling the bow to the right person. If more pictures are needed let me know and I'll send then.
Thanks


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Your in the right place but also post it in the tradional archery section.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

What a lovely longbow. It looks as if it is made of yew and to have a fairly light draw weight, for target purposes. Yew longbows were typically given cow horn nocks. There were several systems tried for take-down bows in the old days and they were sometimes called carriage bows for their ease of transport. Yours appears to be of fine condition and quality and might bring a high price in the right market, which might be Ebay as it has a large international following. If you have access to a large auction house or museum you might ask them for help in finding the best home for it.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

It's definatley a carriage bow. From the pictures it looks like a self Yew bow. I can't be too sure from the images, but I don't think it's an Aldred. Muir or a Buchanan It may well be an English bow made by Hughes of Derby. If you could post some close ups of the nocks I may be able to identify it.


----------



## BigCountry82 (Nov 12, 2006)

*anymore info?*

hey guys,
finally someone with some answers. i have been trying to identify this bow for a while. my grandfather left me this bow with one busted horn end and i have been trying to find a replacement. i finally found one but they didnt explain what kind of bow it was. i am discouraged though, you said you wouldnt shoot it? so this bow is nothing more than an antique? i would really love to shoot it so if anyone knows if it is still operational and what kind of string i will need that would be helpful. i went to ebay to see if i could find another bow but i cant. 
also what would this bow be worth to collectors?


----------

